# time for a change...



## riot112 (Jun 28, 2017)

so after my last post a couple weeks ago my husband and i have been better...however hes wont the "from behind" style as i got super bad sunburn and had to stay on my belly at all times...anyways i was just wonderi g if u all would give some input on ur favorite style/position as we have had a very long talk and what to try some different things and PLEASE keep it PG (ie why u like, and what made u try it) im strictly looking for input on different ways without having to go buy a book or anything along those lines.

please and thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing wrong with books or searches for online images. 

I think sex positions is a very personal issue - what works wonderfully for some people doesn't work for others. People are just shaped and sized differently. I think the best bet is to search online for some ideas (not porn, just lists of sex positions) then try out ones that look interesting. Just keep in mind that many won't work well for you - and that's fine, you will find some that do.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Please read the rules for posting in this forum. Here is a link.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

This thread breaks the rules as it's asking people to talk about their sexual preferences.

I am closing the thread.


{speaking as a moderator}*


----------

